# Extra Fees from Diamond Resorts



## Glad or Sad in Sedona (Jun 3, 2008)

I recently received a bill from Diamond Resorts (the new operator of the time share I own in Sedona, formerly Suntera) for $70.00 for 2008-Club Special Fee that is being assessed for the new Call Center.  

Has anyone done any research on this?  Any advice on what to do? Do I have to pay this?

This looks like Diamond Resorts can offset any and all expenses to the time share owners and this bothers me.  

Any replies?


----------



## JoeMid (Jun 3, 2008)

Glad or Sad in Sedona said:


> I recently received a bill from Diamond Resorts (the new operator of the time share I own in Sedona, formerly Suntera) for $70.00 for 2008-Club Special Fee that is being assessed for the new Call Center.
> 
> Has anyone done any research on this?  Any advice on what to do? Do I have to pay this?
> 
> ...


Yes, they can, yes, you'd better pay it.  Yes, there's lots of DRI information here, including what happens when you don't pay it on time!


----------



## dougp26364 (Jun 3, 2008)

As mentioned above, there is a very long thread over at timeshareforums on this.

FWIW, all management companies and developers can and will offset the costs of running a resort and/or club onto the owners. Owners are exactly that, owners. If you make improvements to your house it's the owner that's going to pay for those improvements. Same with any timeshare. 

The problem with this is it was done without owner approval. The management company (DRI) decided it was the best thing to do (provide better service) and did it without consulting owners/members as to what they thought was best or were willing to pay for. Get use to it because this is the way DRI has operated since we purchased at Polo Towers back in '98. They do what THEY want to do and think is best for DRI, not what's best for the owners (although the belief is what's best for DRI is best for the owners) or allow much in the way of owner imput. 

If this continues it's my belief that the majority of owners will come to feel they are something to be exploited for the bettermeant of DRI. What's good for DRI is what's good for their sales team. Adding Interval Gold membership doesn't do a darn thing for me. I've had it and dropped it because there was little value in it for me. I've spoken with a larger number of people that feel this way than with people who think Gold membership is worth the money. Yet, by sticking a finger in the air DRI decides owners want this. What it really is, IMO, is another sales gimmick to put on the round table as a tool to sell more timeshares. 

As for the "new" call center, judging from the posts it hasn't been an imporvement over the call center in India. Yes, you might be able to understand the reps a little better but, I've seen very long wait times posted and there seems to be a common thread of "we'll have to call you back" that's present. I'm not to thrilled about paying $70/year for service that isn't much (if at all) better than before. I do not have all day to spend on hold just to have someone tell me they're going to call me back. If I have a need and I'm paying $225/year in membership dues, then I expect any question or problem I have to be handled while I'm on the phone and the wait time had better be less than 5 minutes.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jun 4, 2008)

JoeMid said:


> Yes, they can, yes, you'd better pay it.  Yes, there's lots of DRI information here, including what happens when you don't pay it on time!



What Joe is talking about is : 

Please be aware that if you own in one of the DRI TRUSTS &  do not pay your DRI fees in a timely manner, that DRI can simply "repo" your membership in the trust and you lose your TS. 

I'm sure this was fully explained to you when you bought the TS     LOL


----------

